# Gazidis:"Milan senza limiti? Elliott no scadenza. Ibra...".



## admin (27 Dicembre 2020)

*Gazidis:"Milan senza limiti? Elliott no scadenza. Ibra...".*

Ancora Gazidis, questa volta alla GDS in edicola, sul Milan.

Tutte le dichiarazioni:

Gazidis sull’obiettivo di Elliott nel Milan: “Portare orgoglio ai tifosi, ma per far credere loro i primi a crederci dobbiamo essere noi. Credere fortemente in qualcosa, partendo da una fiducia che arriva dal lavoro e dalla preparazione. Non è semplice, però. Non basta dire ‘ci credo’ ed è tutto risolto. È agire che crea fiducia. Noi abbiamo bisogno di muoverci e di costruire con umiltà, perché non abbiamo vinto nulla, non siamo alla fine del percorso. Se anche solo per un attimo ci sentissimo appagati, saremmo morti. Occorre continuare e lavorare, e questo è un processo che ci rende felici”.


Gazidis sulle chance di Scudetto per il Milan: “Per ora non intravediamo un traguardo prefissato, perché siamo dentro ad un percorso. Occorre restare umili, faremo degli errori, ma dagli errori si impara e con una visione comune si superano. Posso senz’altro dire che per me non è un progetto finanziario e di business. Il mio primo movente è la passione. Io mi sono trasferito negli USA a 28 anni per dare vita alla MLS. Ero un avvocato, parenti ed amici pensavano fossi pazzo. Ma non ero interessato ad un progetto imprenditoriale: ero guidato dalla passione per il calcio, che ho tutt’ora. Tant’è vero che ho fatto lo sporting director e non seguivo la parte finanziaria. Quindi ora non ci può essere storia più bella di ciò che stiamo e sto vivendo con il Milan”.

Gazidis su Zlatan Ibrahimović che sogna il titolo con il Milan: “La stagione è lunga e non voglio imporre limiti ai sogni dei giocatori e dei tifosi. Inseguire i sogni e credere nelle nostre capacità è importante. Ma avere solo sogni senza lavoro, preparazione e gioco di squadra, equivale a non avere opportunità. Con tutti questi ingredienti allora tutto è possibile. Io ho i miei sogni ed anche i miei incubi … Ibra sa cosa è necessario per sognare, cosa è necessario fare per raggiungere i sogni, perché lui sa che dietro ogni sogno c’è un lavoro duro. Per me è uguale. Il mio focus è il lavoro. Quando dormo, sogno. Ma quando sono sveglio, lavoro. L’anno in cui iniziai l’avventura negli Stati Uniti la gente diceva che era impossibile creare una lega professionistica di calcio da quelle parti e poi si è visto com’è andata. Vedo delle analogie qui”.

Gazidis sulla ‘mission’ data da Elliott per il Milan: “Il mio lavoro non è fissare obiettivi con termini specifici, ma portare il club verso una visione futura di cui la parte finanziaria è solo una componente, un mezzo per creare opportunità ed orgoglio. Per riuscirci, occorre creare una squadra che crei emozioni, i giocatori devono giocare con passione e unità e io vedo molto senso d’appartenenza. Vedo giocatori meno giovani che non hanno i soldi come obiettivo, ma qualcosa che può farli arricchire in un altro modo, a partire dalle motivazioni. Quando parliamo di auto-sostenibilità, non intendiamo un fine, ma un mezzo. Questo club appartiene all’Europa ed è stato molto doloroso accettarne l’esclusione”.

Gazidis sulla gestione del Milan da parte di Elliott e sui Singer: “Paul è un tifoso, certo. Ma è una proprietà diversa da quelle che hanno caratterizzato alcuni club italiani in passato. Posso dire che, così come non c’è un cronoprogramma in termini di obiettivi, Elliott non si pone limiti temporali in merito alla sua gestione del club. Per quanto riguarda Gordon, anche lui è un appassionato ed un esperto di calcio. Segue il Milan attentamente. Sovente mi manda dei messaggi durante le partite per commentarle, ma non mi chiamerà mai per dire ‘voglio che cambi l’allenatore’ oppure che ‘un giocatore non sta andando bene’. Ciò in cui crede la proprietà è un progetto serio, con una strategia chiara, che possa riportare il club ad alti livelli, e non nella passione senza controllo. Il Milan non è solo una squadra di calcio: è un’importante comunità globale che parte da Milano. È una istituzione per il Paese e per il Mondo. Abbiamo una grande responsabilità ed anche la proprietà ne è pienamente consapevole. Ve lo dice uno che ormai non si sente solo italiano, ma molto milanese …”.

Gazidis sul direttore tecnico del Milan, Paolo Maldini: “Paolo rappresenta la storia del club, ma non è questa la ragione per cui credo in lui. Io credo in lui perché è persona che guarda avanti, abbraccia nuove cose, lavora con umiltà e passione ma anche intelligenza. È una cosa che ho subito visto, appena arrivato. Maldini è il punto di riferimento di un settore che lavora nel modo giusto in tutte le sue componenti”.

Gazidis sul tecnico del Milan, Stefano Pioli: “È un uomo di una profondità straordinaria. È arrivato in un momento complicato, davanti aveva una sfida complicata. Ciò che mi ha impressionato è che fa le cose in modo semplice, fa sembrare tutto facile anche quando non lo è. È stato bravo a non dare peso a tutto ciò che gli stava intorno, e in effetti la soluzione giusta ce l’avevamo sotto il naso. Quando abbiamo capito che lui poteva concretizzare la nostra visione, andare avanti con lui è stata la cosa più normale. Apprezzo molto il suo modo di lavorare e come si pone fuori dal campo: lo stile è importante. La verità è che anche quando ci siamo trovati in momenti difficili, vedevo una luce nel gioco della squadra e in nessun momento né io, né Maldini né Frederic Massara abbiamo pensato che fosse tutto finito. C’era qualcosa che ci dava speranza. Il nostro adesso è un calcio progressista, innovativo, applicato con coraggio e serietà”.

Gazidis sugli obiettivi del Milan ora che l’asticella si è alzata: “Non vogliamo imporre un obiettivo fisso di classifica, perché non è così semplice. Le cose non sono così nette, sono valutazioni complessive. Per noi è più importante vedere il progresso verso l’obiettivo, che è darci un futuro all’altezza”.

Gazidis sul calciomercato di gennaio per il Milan: “Questa squadra è un organismo delicato, con tanti ingredienti, c’è un equilibrio abbastanza magico da preservare. Le scelte devono essere coerenti. Per esempio, ci sono personalità che emergono, come Pierre Kalulu: si è fatto trovare pronto perché ha lavorato. Quindi occorre pescare le persone giuste e non prendere qualcuno tanto per farlo. Maldini è sensibile ed intelligente, quindi sa mantenere gli equilibri”.

Gazidis sul possibile rinnovo di Ibrahimović con il Milan: “Del rinnovo non abbiamo ancora parlato. Sarà una decisione non solo del club, ma anche sua. È una persona speciale, con motivazioni straordinarie e di grande intelligenza. Questa combinazione gli dà grande forza in tutto ciò che fa. Ci avevamo già provato a gennaio 2019, ma ci aveva detto di no perché la storia con i Galaxy non era ancora finita. Ibra fa migliorare il gruppo perché ti sfida a dare di più, e questa sfida l’accettano tutti, giocatori e club. A questo livello trovare un 5% in più dentro di sé fa la differenza”.

Gazidis sui rinnovi di Gigio Donnarumma e Hakan Çalhanoğlu con il Milan: “Le discussioni procedono. E poi non c’è nessun dubbio sulla loro professionalità, e questo è importante. Percepisco un ambiente molto positivo. Però vorrei fare una precisazione importante. La nostra è una storia collettiva, non del singolo. Quando i giocatori cantano ‘Pioli is on fire’, il coro non è realmente su Pioli, ma pensano al collettivo. In questa squadra ognuno lotta per l’altro, quando uno fa un errore c’è un grande supporto. Se mi chiedete il segreto di questa squadra, è questo. Difficile parlare solo di individualità. Si parla spesso di Ibra, ok, ma ognuno ha una storia bella e divertente da offrire. L’assenza di Zlatan ha rafforzato la squadra. E poi anche la squadra ha dato qualcosa a lui”.

Gazidis sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter: “Questa città ha bisogno di uno stadio per il futuro. In MLS ho visto come gli stadi hanno dato un impulso molto forte allo sviluppo del calcio. ‘San Siro‘ è un mito, ma non è questo il tema. Il tema è che se diciamo di ‘no’ ora, sappiamo già cosa succederà … Dobbiamo pensare alle future generazioni di tifosi ed ai loro bisogni”.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Gazidis, questa volta alla GDS in edicola, sul Milan.
> 
> Tutte le dichiarazioni:
> 
> ...



Direi che



> Paul è un tifoso



E 



> on si sente solo italiano, ma molto milanese …



Meritano parecchio. 

Sweet Gaz O’ Mine ha un futuro come cabarettista.  

Comunque ok, se Paul è un tifoso allora possiamo stare tranquilli per il mercato di Gennaio, perché se Maldini individuerà rinforzi adeguati alla squadra di sicuro Paul, da tifoso, non si esimerà dal dargli, in un modo o nell’altro, facendo qualche sforzo, il budget per portarli a casa, visto che attualmente con solo le risorse generate dal club siamo con le pezze al culo.

Quindi dai, con la buona novella di Finger(ing) tifoso possiamo dormire tra due guanciali.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Gazidis, questa volta alla GDS in edicola, sul Milan.
> 
> Tutte le dichiarazioni:
> 
> ...



Le parole stanno a zero i fatti parlano per lui.
Annoveriamo tra le mille balle su Gazidis anche la storia del non voler Ibra poi smentita dallo stesso giocatore.

Ragazzi non so dove finiremo con questa squadra ma le basi finalmente dopo ANNI sono state gettate.


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Le parole stanno a zero i fatti parlano per lui.
> Annoveriamo tra le mille balle su Gazidis anche la storia del non voler Ibra poi smentita dallo stesso giocatore.
> 
> Ragazzi non so dove finiremo con questa squadra ma le basi finalmente dopo ANNI sono state gettate.



Ma quali balle?

Siamo qui, a questo punto, grazie a Maldini e a Boban.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quali balle?
> 
> Siamo qui, a questo punto, grazie a Maldini e a Boban.



Esatto. Grazie a Maldini e Boban e NONOSTANTE Sweet Gaz O’ Mine e i rabbini.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Gazidis, questa volta alla GDS in edicola, sul Milan.
> 
> Tutte le dichiarazioni:
> 
> ...



Ecco, era come immaginavo.
La società la classifica nemmeno la guarda e il mercato sarà fatto di conseguenza.
Si continuerà a risanare i conti e poi quel che viene sul campo è tutto di guadagnato.
Tanto nemmeno il mancato raggiungimento del quarto posto a livello di conti sarebbe un dramma .
I costi li stiamo abbattendo e per loro va bene cosi.


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ecco, era come immaginavo.
> La società la classifica nemmeno la guarda e il mercato sarà fatto di conseguenza.
> Si continuerà a risanare i conti e poi quel che viene sul campo è tutto di guadagnato.
> Tanto nemmeno il mancato raggiungimento del quarto posto a livello di conti sarebbe un dramma .
> I costi li stiamo abbattendo e per loro va bene cosi.



Purtroppo i vari colletti bianchi ce l'hanno detto in tutte le salse che il primo o il quarto posto per loro è uguale. Fortuna, anche in questo caso, che c'è Maldini. Lui sa cos'è il Milan e sa cosa significa vincere.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Le parole stanno a zero i fatti parlano per lui.
> Annoveriamo tra le mille balle su Gazidis anche la storia del non voler Ibra poi smentita dallo stesso giocatore.
> 
> Ragazzi non so dove finiremo con questa squadra ma le basi finalmente dopo ANNI sono state gettate.



Beh però dire che voleva Rangnick che a sua volta non voleva ibra direi che è un sinonimo eh.
Cambia la forma ma la sostanza è quella.
Alla fine per fortuna ha scelto il cavallo giusto ma solo perchè sono arrivati i risultati sul campo che lo hanno messo spalle al muro.
Diciamo però che il bravo dirigente certe cose le deve intravedere, altrimenti pure io dopo aver visto una squadra vincere per mesi sono capace di dire che è una squadra con valori.

A gazidis riconosco solo l'onestà intellettuale di esser riuscito a cambiare idea.
Con la speranza nel cuore che tutto ciò che implica la palla, il gioco , i calciatori lo veda fuori.
Faccia di conto , il resto non fa per lui.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo i vari colletti bianchi ce l'hanno detto in tutte le salse che il primo o il quarto posto per loro è uguale. Fortuna, anche in questo caso, che c'è Maldini. Lui sa cos'è il Milan e sa cosa significa vincere.



Purtroppo è cosi.
Le ambizioni stanno a zero.
Attenzione però perchè la crescita dei giovani va indirizzata a un obiettivo altrimenti tutto poi cade nella mediocrità.
Anche Ferguson nello utd del 95 buttò in prima squadra una banda di ragazzini e li fece giocare assieme a dei grandi vecchi ma l'obiettivo era sempre e solo la vittoria.
Come da tradizione di una big.

E infatti al primo anno centrarono l'accoppiata premier+fa cup.

Il confine tra essere un Utd e un arsenal è labile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ecco, era come immaginavo.
> La società la classifica nemmeno la guarda e il mercato sarà fatto di conseguenza.
> Si continuerà a risanare i conti e poi quel che viene sul campo è tutto di guadagnato.
> Tanto nemmeno il mancato raggiungimento del quarto posto a livello di conti sarebbe un dramma .
> I costi li stiamo abbattendo e per loro va bene cosi.



Il mancato raggiungimento del quarto posto (che personalmente a meno di cataclismi reputo impossibile, ora abbiamo una media punti da 2,4 punti a partita, se anche calassimo, da qui a fine campionato, a 1,9 punti a partita [cioè una media che, se tenuta da inizio anno, su una proiezione di 38 partite darebbe 72 punti], chiuderemmo con 79 punti, che sarebbe il record mondiale di sempre per il quarto posto, qualora arrivassimo quarti a 79, in coabitazione col quarto posto dell’Arsenal del 2013/2014. E notare che passare da una media punti come quella attuale, cioè da 2,4, la stessa media punti che teniamo dal post-lockdown, a una media di 1,9, significherebbe avere un crollo totale, eh, ma totale. Eppure, nonostante ciò, faremmo quasi 80 punti) sarebbe una catastrofe, oltre che sportiva, anche economica, perché nel 2021 arriverà l’SA da parte della UEFA.

Ci rendiamo conto di cosa significherebbe sottostare all’SA SENZA i ricavi della Champions e SENZA gli sponsor maggiorati (che con la Champions arriverebbero, e infatti i ricavi della CL e gli sponsor ci permetteranno di rinforzare la squadra nonostante l’SA)? Ce ne rendiamo conto, visto che ora che siamo si senza CL, ma anche senza SA, siamo senza budget?

Significherebbe cedere diversi dei nostri giovani big e rimpiazzarli con scommesse che forse andrebbero bene o forse no. 

In poche parole, tornare indietro di ANNI, e ci aspetterebbero anni di fango e infamia, perché l’SA sarà quadriennale.

Quindi il mancato raggiungimento della Champions (praticamente impossibile per i motivi spiegati sopra) sarebbe un disastro di portata epocale che ci permetterebbe forse di poter tornare a vedere un Milan come quello di quest’anno tra 5/6 anni.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è cosi.
> Le ambizioni stanno a zero.
> Attenzione però perchè la crescita dei giovani va indirizzata a un obiettivo altrimenti tutto poi cade nella mediocrità.
> Anche Ferguson nello utd del 95 buttò in prima squadra una banda di ragazzini e li fece giocare assieme a dei grandi vecchi ma l'obiettivo era sempre e solo la vittoria.
> ...



Esatto, fratello. Ma basta che vedi anche la Lazio. Come ti dicevo, tornano in CL dopo 12 anni e L’otite gli fa il mercato delle pulci prendendogli AKPRO. Risultato? Squadra svaccata in campionato, che rende solo in Champions perché i giocatori la usano come vetrina personale tramite la quale sperano di attirare offerte da clubs ambiziosi che invoglino L’otite a cederli.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quali balle?
> 
> Siamo qui, a questo punto, grazie a Maldini e a Boban.



Che siamo qui anche grazie a Maldini e Boban è fuori da ogni dubbio e concordo. 
Mi riferisco al fatto che Gazidis secondo alcuni non voleva Ibra, cosa poi smentita dallo stesso Ibra che disse di essere stato lui a rifiutare il trasferimento perché non si sentiva pronto.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il mancato raggiungimento del quarto posto (che personalmente a meno di cataclismi reputo impossibile, ora abbiamo una media punti da 2,4 punti a partita, se anche calassimo, da qui a fine campionato, a 1,9 punti a partita [cioè una media che, se tenuta da inizio anno, su una proiezione di 38 partite darebbe 72 punti], chiuderemmo con 79 punti, che sarebbe il record mondiale di sempre per il quarto posto, qualora arrivassimo quarti a 79, in coabitazione col quarto posto dell’Arsenal del 2013/2014. E notare che passare da una media punti come quella attuale, cioè da 2,4, la stessa media punti che teniamo dal post-lockdown, a una media di 1,9, significherebbe avere un crollo totale, eh, ma totale. Eppure, nonostante ciò, faremmo quasi 80 punti) sarebbe una catastrofe, oltre che sportiva, anche economica, perché nel 2021 arriverà l’SA da parte della UEFA.
> 
> Ci rendiamo conto di cosa significherebbe sottostare all’SA SENZA i ricavi della Champions e SENZA gli sponsor maggiorati (che con la Champions arriverebbero, e infatti i ricavi della CL e gli sponsor ci permetteranno di rinforzare la squadra nonostante l’SA)? Ce ne rendiamo conto, visto che ora che siamo si senza CL, ma anche senza SA, siamo senza budget?
> 
> ...



Non vorrei sbagliare ma credo di aver sentito dire a gazidis che a livello di costi il quarto posto oggi non è un assillo.
I costi della rosa sono stati talmente abbattuti che il mancato raggiungimento del quarto posto non sarebbe un dramma e ci si potrebbe riprovare l'anno seguente.

Non so se la dichiarazione abbia un fondo di verità o lo ha detto per togliere pressione all'ambiente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non vorrei sbagliare ma credo di aver sentito dire a gazidis che a livello di costi il quarto posto oggi non è un assillo.
> I costi della rosa sono stati talmente abbattuti che il mancato raggiungimento del quarto posto non sarebbe un dramma e ci si potrebbe riprovare l'anno seguente.
> 
> Non so se la dichiarazione abbia un fondo di verità o lo ha detto per togliere pressione all'ambiente.



Come al solito è stata detta solo una parte della verità. I costi sono stati abbattuti molto, è verissimo, infatti al netto del Covid il bilancio AC MILAN è in netto miglioramento.

Quello che però i furbacchioni non hanno detto, è che è in arrivo il settlement agreement, che restringerebbe ulteriormente i nostri già stretti fino all’asfissia cordoni della borsa. Significherebbe quindi cedere un Bennacer rimpiazzandolo con un carneade, o cedere Theo facendo lo stesso procedimento.

Quindi si, SENZA Champions ma CON SA il risultato sarebbe univoco: PANE VECCHIO. Ma vecchio sul serio, di quello che ad addentarlo ci lascia la dentatura pure un pittbull.

Però fratello, come ti dicevo abbiamo 34 punti e 24 partite ancora da giocare. Se in queste 24 partite passassimo dalla media punti attuale alla media di 1,9 faremmo 45 punti, cioè anche con un crollo prestazionale TOTALE (perché passare da una media come quella, che teniamo ormai dal post-lockdown, ad una media inferiore ai due punti, a partita, non potrebbe essere chiamato in altro modo che crollo totale) faremmo quasi 80 punti, per la precisione 79, uno in più della quarta da record (seconda solo all’Arsenal 2013/2014 nella storia del calcio) dello scorso anno.

Ma ti dico di più:

1. Ben difficilmente quest’anno il quarto posto sarà a 78 punti come lo scorso anno.

2. Persino se la media punti, da 2,4, passasse non a 1,9, ma ad 1,8 (ossia la stessa media punti del Milan Gattusiano, perché 1,8 punti a partita su 38 partite fanno 68 punti), nelle prossime 24 partite faremmo 43 punti, ossia 77 punti a classifica di campionato chiusa. Che sarebbero più che sufficienti. 

Quindi, siccome per mettere a rischio il quarto posto bisognerebbe passare a fare una media punti come il Milan di Montella (e forse nemmeno quello basterebbe, se la quota quarto posto sarà più “umana” dello scorso anno, cosa assai probabile, al 99%), personalmente sono tranquillo su quello.

E meno male, perché ripeto, significherebbe non rivedere più la luce fino al 2025 (la fine dell’SA quadriennale che ci imporranno). L’Inda l’SA quadriennale senza Champions l’ha affrontato (2015-2019, solo nel 2018/2019, l’ultimo anno in cui erano sotto SA, hanno avuto il “sollievo” della CL, e sempre guardacaso solo a fine stagione 2018/2019, finito appunto l’SA, sono tornati una squadra credibile) , e hanno defecato rocce appuntite per anni. Io non voglio passarci, per nessuna ragione. Io voglio vincere, e se non ce la dovessimo fare quest’anno (e io ci credo eccome, già quest’anno) potremmo riprovarci l’anno prossimo (perché con la CL anche l’SA sarebbe gestibilissimo e ci permetterebbe di rinforzare gradualmente la squadra), ma arrivare minimo tra le prime quattro è indispensabile (oltre che, per i motivi spiegati ad inizio post e pure nel post precedente, ormai inammissibile da fallire, perché fallirlo richiederebbe una vera e propria “impresa al contrario”, per come si sono messe le cose, per il livello della squadra che abbiamo e per il fieno che abbiamo già messo in cascina).


----------



## Swaitak (27 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Gazidis, questa volta alla GDS in edicola, sul Milan.
> 
> Tutte le dichiarazioni:
> 
> ...



non so sento puzza di frittura...di sicuro con sta parlantina è diventato davvero italiano

il paragrafo su Kalulu poi è ambiguo.

attendo questa estate per un giudizio definitivo, se dovesse arrivare un risultato importante, mi aspetto anzi pretendo qualche sponsor che non sia Segafredo o Risparmio casa


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque numericamente ci siamo, nel senso che riusciremo sempre a mettere in campo 11 ragazzi.
Non so con quali risultati e rapporti di forza.

Io penso che i piani e i programmi vadano fatti ma vadano anche rivisti in corsa in base alla classifica, ai rapporti di forza con le altre e alle annate.
Qualcosa andrebbe fatto, a mio modesto parere, ovviamente tenendo certamente conto di uno spogliatoio che è una famiglia.

Il calendario è fitto e giocheremo ogni tre giorni e sono certo che non potremo fare turn over totale tra giovedi e domenica.

I giorni passano e se qualcuno deve arrivare servirebbe già dal 3 di gennaio.
Vivere però solo in attesa di qualche occasione da cogliere implica anche ridursi agli ultimi giorni di gennaio, non fosse che noi dai 3 a fine gennaio giocheremo ben 8 partite.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque numericamente ci siamo, nel senso che riusciremo sempre a mettere in campo 11 ragazzi.
> Non so con quali risultati e rapporti di forza.
> 
> Io penso che i piani e i programmi vadano fatti ma vadano anche rivisti in corsa in base alla classifica, ai rapporti di forza con le altre e alle annate.
> ...



Ti basti pensare che le sfide con Inter e Roma ( cruciali per giocarci lo scudetto) saranno inframmezzate dalle partite ad eliminazione diretta con la Stella Rossa. Pensare di andare avanti fino a Maggio con questa rosa è follia criminale, ma tanto avranno pensato “se anche dovessero crollare e mettersi, dalla prossima giornata in poi e fino all’ultima giornata di campionato, a performare come il ridicolo Milan di Montella del 2016/2017, che girava con Paletta, Vangioni, Honda, Kucka, Sugo e Lapadula, aveva una media punti di 1,7 a partita e chiuse a 63 punti, anche in questo caso noi chiuderemmo comunque attorno ai 73/74 punti, che nella storia del campionato italiano sono sempre stati più sufficienti per raggiungere la CL, anzi prima del 2019/2020 il record per il quarto posto erano i 72 punti del 2016/2017 e 2017/2018. Perciò... who gives a flying fuck about reinforcing the team?”.

Questo è il thought process di questi rabbini, caro fratello. I conti li sanno fare bene, molto bene.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ti basti pensare che le sfide con Inter e Roma ( cruciali per giocarci lo scudetto) saranno inframmezzate dalle partite ad eliminazione diretta con la Stella Rossa. Pensare di andare avanti fino a Maggio con questa rosa è follia criminale, ma tanto avranno pensato “se anche dovessero crollare e mettersi, dalla prossima giornata in poi e fino all’ultima giornata di campionato, a performare come il ridicolo Milan di Montella del 2016/2017, che aveva una media punti di 1,7 a partita e chiuse a 63 punti, noi chiuderemmo comunque attorno ai 73/74 punti, che nella storia del campionato italiano sono sempre stati più sufficienti per raggiungere la CL, anzi prima del 2019/2020 il record per il quarto posto erano i 72 punti del 2016/2017 e 2017/2018. Perciò... who gives a flying fuck about reinforcing the team?”.
> 
> Questo è il thought process di questi rabbini, caro fratello. I conti li sanno fare bene, molto bene.



Fossero un campionato e una gestione vecchio stile senza nemmeno arrossire o imbarazzarmi non ti nego che non disdegnerei un'eliminazione dalla coppa.
Però con questi ragazzi che hanno un entusiasmo contagioso e che assorbono come una spugna come si fa?
E' impossibile.
Giocare una coppa da protagonisti ci può preparare per gli anni futuri e quindi credo sia importante giocare seriamente l'el.
Non so dove potremo arrivare ma ogni partita è una tappa che servirà per il futuro.

E' chiaro però che mancano due-tre pedine in questa rosa per esser in grado di giocare 3 partite in sette giorni.
I ruoli e le lacune li conosciamo.

Per questi e altri motivi dico che non riconoscere quello che il gruppo sta facendo è da irriconoscenti ma non continuare nel lavoro di rafforzamento è da criminali.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fossero un campionato e una gestione vecchio stile senza nemmeno arrossire o imbarazzarmi non ti nego che non disdegnerei un'eliminazione dalla coppa.
> Però con questi ragazzi che hanno un entusiasmo contagioso e che assorbono come una spugna come si fa?
> E' impossibile.
> Giocare una coppa da protagonisti ci può preparare per gli anni futuri e quindi credo sia importante giocare seriamente l'el.
> ...



E io la penso come te. Ma che ci vuoi fare, la Shylock & Loan Sharks Enterprises di noi se ne sbatte altamente, poi hanno pure una parte di tifoseria Gianninizzata che probabilmente li appoggerebbe pure se, tornati in CL, questi ci prendessero di tutta risposta L’ovetto (A.K.A Lovato) e Stacacca (A.K.A Scamacca) in Estate 2021 (in effetti sarebbero grandi colpi per un Milan che non torna in CL dal 2013), perciò...

Alea iacta est.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E io la penso come te. Ma che ci vuoi fare, la Shylock & Loan Sharks Enterprises di noi se ne sbatte altamente, poi hanno pure una parte di tifoseria Gianninizzata che probabilmente li appoggerebbe pure se, tornati in CL, questi ci prendessero di tutta risposta L’ovetto (A.K.A Lovato) e Stacacca (A.K.A Scamacca) in Estate 2021 (in effetti sarebbero grandi colpi per un Milan che non torna in CL dal 2013), perciò...
> 
> Alea iacta est.



Speriamo Maldini peschi qualche giovane forte in stile theo.
Cito theo in quanto un giocatore in orbita real non è esattamente banale e normale.
L'alternativa sarebbe operazioni alla hauge.

Purtroppo i giocatori forti, in ascesa e affermati oramai è chiaro non sono in agenda.
Scartati a priori.

Jovic forse rientra tra le possibilità ma purchè non ci sia un'asta altrimenti siamo tagliati fuori.
Come vedi quello che spacciano per 'mercato serio e senza compromessi' altro non è che il mercato dei pezzenti.
Puoi edulcorare la pillola quanto vuoi ma poi alla fine scopri che in realtà era una supposta.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Gazidis, questa volta alla GDS in edicola, sul Milan.
> 
> Tutte le dichiarazioni:
> 
> ...



Questo a parlare è geniale.

Mi ricorda Berlusconi, fa sembrare tutto rosa e fiori e bellissimo.
Vedremo con i fatti, per ora bene così, ma delle parole ineccepibili non me ne faccio molto, non bastano più 

Dargli tutte le colpe di prima e nessun merito adesso, senza SAPERE NULLA è molto poco onesto.

Son coerente, bravi tutti. Dai.
Prendere un azienda sostanzialmente FALLITA e riportarla su non è affatto facile.

Ora dopo questa intervista fiabesca, speriamo seguano dei fatti positivi e concreti.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Gazidis, questa volta alla GDS in edicola, sul Milan.
> 
> Tutte le dichiarazioni:
> 
> ...



Ancora una volta ha riassunto le linee guida della gestione si questo Milan.

Per ora i risultati sono talmente positivi che non si può criticare più di tanto. 

Il difficile sarà mantenere sempre alta la sfida e migliorare ora che i primi fondamentali passi sono stati fatti nella giusta direzione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Speriamo Maldini peschi qualche giovane forte in stile theo.
> Cito theo in quanto un giocatore in orbita real non è esattamente banale e normale.
> L'alternativa sarebbe operazioni alla hauge.
> 
> ...



E sappiamo dove si mette la supposta...

La cosa esilarante (se non fosse tragica) è che ci sono tifosi che nella rete del “ mercato serio e senza compromessi” ci cadono eccome. Evolution is a wonderful thing, honey. Certo credo che neanche Gangbanglliani, quando nel 2009 auspicava la nascita dei “tifosi evoluti”, avrebbe immaginato che parte della tifoseria si sarebbe evoluta così tanto, ma ehi, suppongo faccia parte del pacchetto “essere umano”: ci si abitua a tutto, al lusso più sfrenato come alla povertà più abbietta. Prendi un essere umano e trattalo così male, e per così lungo tempo, da farlo arrivare ad avere le sembianze di un cagnolino che non si capisce se viene menato troppo o troppo poco che, poi, dopo tanto bastone al solo accenno di carota, o al solo intravedere la carota, accorrerà scodinzolante e docile come un barboncino (nonostante sappia benissimo che la carota non la vedrà manco stavolta, e riceverà solo una bastonata meno lieve).

Che bella cosa l’evoluzione...

Gangbanglliani e Abbelluscone sono riusciti, a colpi di mediocrità e infamia, ad “addomesticare” così tanto una delle tifoserie una volta tra le più calde ed esigenti del mondo che, ne sono certo, se a qualificazione CL ottenuta noi prendessimo i già citati Lovato e Scamacca come “mercato Champions”, ci sarebbe pieno di tifosi pronti a fingerizzarsi all’estremo, pronti a praticare fingering estremo per quei due e a snobbare i profili internazionali perché “bolliti e senza stimoli”.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E sappiamo dove si mette la supposta...
> 
> La cosa esilarante (se non fosse tragica) è che ci sono tifosi che nella rete del “ mercato serio e senza compromessi” ci cadono eccome. Evolution is a wonderful thing, honey. Certo credo che neanche Gangbanglliani, quando nel 2009 auspicava la nascita dei “tifosi evoluti”, avrebbe immaginato che parte della tifoseria si sarebbe evoluta così tanto, ma ehi, suppongo faccia parte del pacchetto “essere umano”: ci si abitua a tutto, al lusso più sfrenato come alla povertà più abbietta. Prendi un essere umano e trattalo così male, e per così lungo tempo, da farlo arrivare ad avere le sembianze di un cagnolino che non si capisce se viene menato troppo o troppo poco che, poi, dopo tanto bastone al solo accenno di carota, o al solo intravedere la carota, accorrerà scodinzolante e docile come un barboncino.
> 
> Che bella cosa l’evoluzione...



Beh per chi vuole vederla la realtà è questa.
Il calcio sarà anche diventato azienda ma si può essere 'sostenibili' in più modi.
La nostra proprietà ha scelto il modo in cui esserlo e comunque ci sono tifosi che lo accettano e addirittura lodano la proprietà perchè paga gli stipendi, fa andare avanti il carrozzone e ripiana i passivi in bilancio.

E vorrei ben vedere.....


Comunque sono temi che tocchiamo da anni.
Se non altro ora abbiamo una banda di ragazzi che ci fa pensare al campo.
I disastri economici per anni si sono sommati a quelli tecnici e in tanti si sono convinti che le capacità escludono le risorse e viceversa.
Come se i soldi debbano solo esser messi in mano a uno scemo e invece quello capace debba fare le nozze coi fichi secchi.

La terza possibilità, la più normale, ormai il lavaggio di cervelli è stato tale che l'ha annichilita : risorse in mano a gente capace.

Cosa saprebbero fare maldini e massara se avessero delle risorse in mano ??
Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh per chi vuole vederla la realtà è questa.
> Il calcio sarà anche diventato azienda ma si può essere 'sostenibili' in più modi.
> La nostra proprietà ha scelto il modo in cui esserlo e comunque ci sono tifosi che lo accettano e addirittura lodano la proprietà perchè paga gli stipendi, fa andare avanti il carrozzone e ripiana i passivi in bilancio.
> 
> ...



Ma capisci che con un deficit di 200 milioni quella seguita era l' unica strada percorribile?

A noi serviva una sceicco, non è arrivato, ma non puoi dare la colpa a Gazidis o chi per lui, se non hanno voluto "sceiccare", non lo si poteva assolutamente pretendere, è come fare i rikki col culo degli altri.

Hanno scelto la legittima strada che ogni azienda del mondo seguirebbe, e in 3 anni siamo passati dalle stalle alle stelle ( almeno per ora).

Il prossimo passo è lo stadio, che vogliamo di più?

Abbiamo tutti gli elementi per essere ottimisti, squadra fortissima e giovanissima, di sbaraccare non se ne parla, io la vedo positiva.

Come ho scritto ieri, vorrei lo sforzo solo per un grandissimo centravanti, perché è proprio vitale per noi e sopratutto il momento è ORA.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Gazidis, questa volta alla GDS in edicola, sul Milan.
> 
> Tutte le dichiarazioni:
> 
> ...



"Aiutami a dire 'sticazzi". Cit. Corrado Guzzanti in versione Giulio Tremonti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh per chi vuole vederla la realtà è questa.
> Il calcio sarà anche diventato azienda ma si può essere 'sostenibili' in più modi.
> La nostra proprietà ha scelto il modo in cui esserlo e comunque ci sono tifosi che lo accettano e addirittura lodano la proprietà perchè paga gli stipendi, fa andare avanti il carrozzone e ripiana i passivi in bilancio.
> 
> ...



Si, guarda, quella è la cosa più divertente, pare che non si possa avere soldi (che la UEFA permette alle proprietà di mettere entro certi limiti, e nel nostro caso sarebbero più che sufficienti per colmare le restanti lacune) e competenza, o l’uno o l’altro. O 250 milioni in mano al calabroleso o Maldini in giro con budget da 10/15 milioni a finestra di mercato. My way or the highway, non ci sono altre alternative. Game over.

Come dici tu, c’è stato un lavaggio di cervelli tale da annichilire la ragione. Del resto “El sueño de la razón produce monstruos”, si sa bene. Del resto quando, nel pre-Giannino, io e tanti altri della vecchia guardia, in Curva, capimmo quali erano i piani (mi riferisco già a prima del discorso famoso del 2009 sugli “evoluti” fatto dal Gallinaceo), ossia smantellare il Milan dall’interno e cambiarne la tifoseria costringendola ad adattarsi ad un qualcosa che col Milan non poteva né doveva c’entrare nulla, non accettando tutto ciò, e non accettando che la nostra ragione venisse messa a dormire, venimmo “fatti fuori” dal mondo Milan senza tanti indugi, e rimasero solo i servi e quelli più deboli e manipolabili.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma capisci che con un deficit di 200 milioni quella seguita era l' unica strada percorribile?
> 
> A noi serviva una sceicco, non è arrivato, ma non puoi dare la colpa a Gazidis o chi per lui, se non hanno voluto "sceiccare", non lo si poteva assolutamente pretendere, è come fare i rikki col culo degli altri.
> 
> ...



E io ti ripeto quello che ti ho già scritto: per fare quanto da te detto (e concordo in pieno quando scrivi “il momento è ORA”) servirebbe che la proprietà pompasse nel fatturato club le risorse che la UEFA permette di pompare, ossia l’equivalente del 30% del fatturato. 

Perché senza tale mossa il club NON ha le risorse “autoprodotte” per fare tale investimento senza andare enormemente sotto coi conti e quindi venire sanzionato dalla UEFA.

Faranno questo sforzo ( che peraltro, ed è questo che mi manda in bestia, come detto e riemetto rientrerebbe pienamente nelle normative UEFA)? Facciamoci, marzullianamente, una domanda, e diamoci, altrettanto marzullianamente, una risposta.

E tra l’altro io erano due anni che te lo dicevo che non c’era bisogno di “sceiccare”, né di spendere 400 milioni a finestra di mercato. Due anni che ti dicevo che bastava mettere quello che la UEFA, da norme FPF, consente di mettere (mentre noi alla voce sponsorizzazioni da holding siamo a ZERO EURO, letteralmente ZERO EURO), e che non c’era affatto bisogno di invocare Al Maktum, ma semplicemente qualcuno che volesse perlomeno sfruttare tutte le opportunità concesse dalle normative vigenti (cosa che la famiglia Finger(ing) si guarda bene dal fare). Gli sceicchi investivano a fondo perduto anche il 500%, il 600% di ciò che produceva il club, prima che entrasse in vigore l’FPF, a noi sarebbe bastato che la famiglia Finger(ing) ci mettesse, nel fatturato, quel 30% che ricade nelle norme UEFA. Non è stato fatto. Ora i nodi stanno venendo al pettine.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma capisci che con un deficit di 200 milioni quella seguita era l' unica strada percorribile?
> 
> A noi serviva una sceicco, non è arrivato, ma non puoi dare la colpa a Gazidis o chi per lui, se non hanno voluto "sceiccare", non lo si poteva assolutamente pretendere, è come fare i rikki col culo degli altri.
> 
> ...



Non è cosi , mi spiace.
Ci sono altri modi per immettere soldini e aumentare le risorse.
Non lo stanno facendo.
Io guardo i fatti.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2020)

Ogni tifoso però ovviamente è libero di sognare una gestione alla lotito o alla adl e non devo certo esser io a giudicare.

Io credo invece che il milan meriti una grande proprietà, una proprietà che pur in mezzo ai folli vincoli del fpf faccia il suo.
Le grandi proprietà il fpf lo stuprano a loro piacimento, le piccole proprietà lo usano per farci i loro traffici.

Resto sempre convinto che la fase che stiamo vivendo sia una fase di passaggio, il vero cambio societario deve ancora arrivare.
Ora siamo in una fase di trasformazione di una realtà a gestione familiare in una realtà moderna e industriale.
In tale fase il risultato sportivo non è l'assillo.


----------



## WeedoMilan (27 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Gazidis, questa volta alla GDS in edicola, sul Milan.
> 
> Tutte le dichiarazioni:
> 
> ...




Non sarà, forse, un fenomeno nel mettere entusiasmo all’ambiente 
Ma chi parla di malafede e non curanza da parte della società, merita il Giannino per altri 10.
A me è piaciuto, almeno non illude nessuno e fa il suo lavoro come deve e non come gli conviene


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ogni tifoso però ovviamente è libero di sognare una gestione alla lotito o alla adl e non devo certo esser io a giudicare.
> 
> Io credo invece che il milan meriti una grande proprietà, una proprietà che pur in mezzo ai folli vincoli del fpf faccia il suo.
> Le grandi proprietà il fpf lo stuprano a loro piacimento, le piccole proprietà lo usano per farci i loro traffici.
> ...



Impeccabile. Siamo nella fase Thohir, il fatto che abbiamo una squadra molto più forte della Sfinter di Thohir è una piacevole quanto inaspettata conseguenza dovuta al gran lavoro del Capitano con la 3, di Zvone e Massara. Fine. Nulla di voluto dalla proprietà né nulla per il quale sarebbero disposti a metterci anche solo 10.000 euro di tasca propria sul mercato (sottolineo sul mercato, prima che mi si venga a parlare di ricapitalizzazioni et similia, che in NULLA aumentano il potere d’acquisto del club sul mercato, a differenza delle sponsorizzazioni).

Il fatto è che qui non ci sarebbe manco bisogno di stuprare l’FPF come dici, basterebbe rispettarlo sfruttandone le opportunità che lascia alle proprietà (il famoso 30% -rispetto al fatturato “liscio” del club - di sponsorizzazioni “casalinghe” pompabili a bilancio) per fare un salto di qualità enorme a livello di potere d’acquisto e risorse.

Questo punto va ribadito per chiarire che non si sta manco chiedendo alla proprietà di “stuprare l’FPF a proprio piacimento”, ma di sfruttare i margini di manovra che lascia, nel pieno rispetto delle regole. Deve essere chiarito e ribadito di modo che, con questo, sia contestualmente chiarita e ribadita la loro TOTALE assenza di scuse, visto che non gli si chiede di fare nulla di illegale o fuori dalle regole, e che l’unico motivo per il quale non fanno quanto detto sopra è solo la volontà di non spendere.

In questi casi le sottigliezze sono importanti.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Impeccabile. Siamo nella fase Thohir, il fatto che abbiamo una squadra molto più forte della Sfinter di Thohir è una piacevole quanto inaspettata conseguenza dovuta al gran lavoro del Capitano con la 3, di Zvone e Massara. Fine. Nulla di voluto dalla proprietà né nulla per il quale sarebbero disposti a metterci anche solo 10.000 euro di tasca propria sul mercato (sottolineo sul mercato, prima che mi si venga a parlare di ricapitalizzazioni et similia, che in NULLA aumentano il potere d’acquisto del club sul mercato, a differenza delle sponsorizzazioni).
> 
> Il fatto è che qui non ci sarebbe manco bisogno di stuprare l’FPF come dici, basterebbe rispettarlo sfruttandone le opportunità che lascia alle proprietà (il famoso 30% -rispetto al fatturato “liscio” del club - di sponsorizzazioni “casalinghe” pompabili a bilancio) per fare un salto di qualità enorme a livello di potere d’acquisto e risorse.
> 
> Questo punto va ribadito per chiarire che non si sta manco chiedendo alla proprietà di “stuprare l’FPF a proprio piacimento”, ma di sfruttare i margini di manovra che lascia, nel pieno rispetto delle regole. Deve essere chiarito e ribadito di modo che, con questo, sia contestualmente chiarita e ribadita la loro TOTALE assenza di scuse, visto che non gli si chiede di fare nulla di illegale o fuori dalle regole, e che l’unico motivo per il quale non fanno quanto detto sopra è solo la volontà di non spendere.



A parte lo sponsor, sbaglio o non ci sono nemmeno vincoli coi giovani??
Ecco, visto che abbiamo in società gente che di calcio ne capisce perchè non andiamo a prendere i migliori under 18, 17 , 16?
Quello che fanno city, chelsea, bayern ,real, giusto per capirci.
Ma quelli buoni eh, quelli che costano e che sono già riconosciuti come i più forti tra i coetanei e che spiccano a mondiali ed europei di categoria.


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A parte lo sponsor, sbaglio o non ci sono nemmeno vincoli coi giovani??
> Ecco, visto che abbiamo in società gente che di calcio ne capisce perchè non andiamo a prendere i migliori under 18, 17 , 16?
> Quello che fanno city, chelsea, bayern ,real, giusto per capirci.
> Ma quelli buoni eh, quelli che costano e che sono già riconosciuti come i più forti tra i coetanei e che spiccano a mondiali ed europei di categoria.



Basta. Continuate in privato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A parte lo sponsor, sbaglio o non ci sono nemmeno vincoli coi giovani??
> Ecco, visto che abbiamo in società gente che di calcio ne capisce perchè non andiamo a prendere i migliori under 18, 17 , 16?
> Quello che fanno city, chelsea, bayern ,real, giusto per capirci.
> Ma quelli buoni eh, quelli che costano e che sono già riconosciuti come i più forti tra i coetanei e che spiccano a mondiali ed europei di categoria.



Certo, questa è un’altra cosa che ho fatto presente tante volte. 

Nessuno, proprio nessuno, impedirebbe a questa proprietà di costruire una Masia Milanese e Milanista, né tantomeno di prendere i migliori sbarbatelli del pianeta per metterli in Primavera. Eppure, i wonder how i wonder why, non viene fatto.

Vogliono fare lo stadio, che per noi sarà assolutamente fondamentale (130 milioni all’anno per Milan e Inter a testa, a cui si aggiungerebbero i ricavi standard dei diritti televisivi + i ricavi della Champions e degli sponsor esterni, non sarebbe una svolta, sarebbe LA svolta), ma vogliono farlo solo e soltanto perché quello permetterà loro di lucrare di più sulla rivendita del club quando sarà il momento.

Invece investire a fondo perduto sul settore giovanile, costruire una Masia Milanese e Milanista e prendere i Mbappè quando hanno 16 anni, eh, quello da meno ritorni. E quindi non si fa.



Admin ha scritto:


> Basta. Continuate in privato.



Ho visto adesso Admin. Ok.


----------



## Marcex7 (27 Dicembre 2020)

.


----------



## kipstar (27 Dicembre 2020)

ragazzi al momento i risultati ci sono e le chiacchiere stanno a zero.
servirebbero degli innesti a gennaio per rendere l'obbiettivo sportivo più alla portata ? a mio avviso si. ma io sono un tifoso che guarda la parte sportiva al 99% ed è ovvio pensarla così.....
poi c'è tutto il resto.....ne sono consapevole.


----------



## Sam (27 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Gazidis, questa volta alla GDS in edicola, sul Milan.
> 
> Tutte le dichiarazioni:
> 
> ...


Secondo me siamo, e mi metto tranquillamente anch'io in mezzo, un po' troppo duri nei confronti di Gazidis ed Elliott.

Hanno sicuramente commesso degli errori e alcune loro politiche sono state a dir poco discutibili. Però secondo me la volontà di far bene c'è.
Siamo tutti esseri umani, e tutti possiamo sbagliare nelle scelte. Certo, un dirigente si presume abbia anche capacità di valutare le prospettive future prima ancora che esse si verifichino, ma l'abbaglio lo può prendere chiunque. Non è che nell'epoca del grande Milan abbiamo solo fatto scelte top.

Certo, il voler rivoluzionare ogni anno è stato deleterio, perché non dà segno di continuità e disorienta l'ambiente, oltre a dare l'alibi ai giocatori di non fare ciò che gli viene detto, perché tanto sanno che a pagare sarà l'allenatore sventurato e il dirigente di turno.

Però complessivamente non credo stiamo facendo male. Alla fine a penalizzarci finanziariamente e sportivamente sono stati Berlusconi e Galliani con il loro ultimo decennio fatto di soldi sperperati in bidoni privi di logica, oltre che di qualità reale. Poi Fassone/Mirabelli e Leonardo ci hanno messo del loro, però anche qui, ragionandoci a mente fredda: questi ultimi hanno avuto solo un anno (e Leo anche meno) a disposizione per far bene e riparare a 10 anni di errori dei primi due. Mi sembra onestamente un po' ingiusto.
Di Mirabelli ne abbiamo dette tante, io per primo, eppure se abbiamo Donnarumma (con il famoso rinnovo), Kessié e Calhanoglu in squadra, ragazzi, lo dobbiamo anche a lui.
A me Kessié non è mai piaciuto come giocatore. Dissi persino, e non faccio fatica ad ammetterlo, che gli preferivo Kucka, dato il costo nettamente inferiore e le prestazioni ugualmente non sempre brillanti. Eppure oggi guardandolo in campo non posso far altro che ricordarmi di quanto avessi torto e di quanto fossi stato affrettato nei giudizi.

Il Milan era sostanzialmente una società fallita che aveva persino venduto il pullman dei giocatori, perché non ce lo si poteva permettere. Pezzenteria che manco i barboni a Milano Centrale. Non dimentichiamocelo. 
Qui, con tutti gli sbagli e gli abbagli del mondo, si sta cercando di rivalutare l'investimento fatto. Quindi al netto di tutto, onestamente mi ritengo soddisfatto.

Naturalmente capisco i discorsi che fanno alcuni di noi, e da tifoso non riesco a non comprenderli, però alla fine la maturità della dirigenza si vede anche nel saper fare un passo indietro e ammettere gli errori, come nel caso Rangnick-Pioli. Berlusconi avrebbe cacciato l'allenatore a prescindere come con Mihajlovic.

Oggi critichiamo la società e abbiamo Tonali a centrocampo. Qualche anno fa in quella zona provammo a piazzarci Sosa. Direi che non abbiamo di che lamentarci, per ora.

Tutto questo IMHO, naturalmente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Sam ha scritto:


> Secondo me siamo, e mi metto tranquillamente anch'io in mezzo, un po' troppo duri nei confronti di Gazidis ed Elliott.
> 
> Hanno sicuramente commesso degli errori e alcune loro politiche sono state a dir poco discutibili. Però secondo me la volontà di far bene c'è.
> Siamo tutti esseri umani, e tutti possiamo sbagliare nelle scelte. Certo, un dirigente si presume abbia anche capacità di valutare le prospettive future prima ancora che esse si verifichino, ma l'abbaglio lo può prendere chiunque. Non è che nell'epoca del grande Milan abbiamo solo fatto scelte top.
> ...



È un bel direttore, insomma. 

Comunque, scherzi a parte, io mi sono sempre divertito a perculare Sweet Gaz O’ Mine, ma non l’ho mai detestato davvero, lui è solo un sock puppet, chi deve tirare fuori i soldi non è certamente lui, sono ben altri, lui fa quello che gli viene detto di fare. Perciò è anche corretto non prendersela troppo con lui.

Specie visto che ha rinunciato a mettere becco sul tipo di acquisti che vanno fatti o meno, a quanto pare.

Anche se un paio di schiaffi a mano aperta sulla pelata glieli darei, vorrei proprio sentire un onomatopeico “SCIAFF!” al momento dell’impatto. 



kipstar ha scritto:


> ragazzi al momento i risultati ci sono e le chiacchiere stanno a zero.
> servirebbero degli innesti a gennaio per rendere l'obbiettivo sportivo più alla portata ? a mio avviso si. ma io sono un tifoso che guarda la parte sportiva al 99% ed è ovvio pensarla così.....
> poi c'è tutto il resto.....ne sono consapevole.



Non proprio, diciamo che c’è chi guarda sia la parte sportiva che quella finanziaria e c’è chi guarda quella finanziaria e quella sportiva se va bene ok e se va male ci dispiace tanto ma it is what it is (i nostri amati proprietari).

.


----------



## Raryof (27 Dicembre 2020)

Sam ha scritto:


> Certo, il voler rivoluzionare ogni anno è stato deleterio, perché non dà segno di continuità e disorienta l'ambiente, oltre a dare l'alibi ai giocatori di non fare ciò che gli viene detto, perché tanto sanno che a pagare sarà l'allenatore sventurato e il dirigente di turno.



Alla fine della fiera hanno portato avanti un progetto fastidioso per quello che era il tifoso medio del Giannino fino a qualche anno fa ma equilibrato, perché noi finché non abbiamo trovato una certa stabilità a livello dirigenziale abbiamo sempre avuto tantissimi problemi pure sul campo, pure nella scelta della strategia da usare, strategia che da quando Maldini ha azzeccato praticamente tutti gli acquisti nel 2019 (eccetto Rade) è filata via liscia come l'olio, quello è stato il punto più critico degli ultimi anni e della gestione di Maldini/Massara e in misura minore Ivan, perché senza l'acquisto di Ibra e la valorizzazione degli acquisti di Maldini da parte di Pioli ci sarebbe stato un ulteriore cambiamento avantaggiato poi da una pandemia improvvisa che invece ci è tornata comoda per fermarci, ripartire e ritrovare le nostre sicurezze, soprattutto al di fuori del campo.
La magata è stata fatta a gennaio quando sono andati a prendere Simon e Ibra, due profili che il bald guy non avrebbe mai tirato fuori col suo statDNA, due profili che hanno dato valore al mercato fatto 3-4 mesi prima e che hanno fatto trovare la quadra a Pioli, la stessa quadra che abbiamo ancora oggi senza di loro, con un Milan cresciuto di testa che ha saputo sfruttare a pieno tutto il suo potenziale. La cosa che davvero fa spavento è che siamo pure la squadra più giovane d'Europa, quasi un modello, non era semplice ma sono diversi anni, prima per caso con Donnarumma ma poi con lo scouting fatto ad alti livelli, quello vero, che ti fa trovare dei giocatori quando non costano nulla; uno come Tonali sarebbe potuto venire solo da noi, giovani come Kulu avrebbero fatto molto meglio nel Milan, in altre squadre sono dei plus che devono aspettare Ronaldo, qui da noi siamo proprio oltre e tirare fuori un anno del genere in questa situazione vale più di tutti gli scudettini vinti dalla gobba in questi 9 anni dopo che erano partiti proprio da una gestione simile a questa, allenatore, acquisti di alcuni giovani scovati a poco (noi in più abbiamo giovani che arrivano dal vivaio loro no), qualche leader vero e fine, con quel ciclo sono durati quasi 10 anni di immenso vuoto tecnico italiano... era un calcio diverso, ora è più difficile partire da 0, ora è più dura azzeccare tutti gli acquisti senza puntare su cariatidi come Vidal o simili, è più dura avere una media di 24 anni in squadra e non perdere una partita neanche per sbaglio, non perdere una partita in trasferta in un anno solare è roba da record del calcio, su questo ormai c'è poco da dire, abbiamo svoltato e le certezze che abbiamo trovato noi le abbiamo tolte agli altri che pensavano di vincere almeno una Champions prima del nostro ritorno e sono stati talmente frastornati da questo che sono andati a commettere delle leggerezze assurde (caso Suarez, Chiesa, Pirla) che fino a 4-5 anni fa non avrebbero mai commesso.
Bisogna dare atto a questa società di aver intrattenuto un percorso molto poco italiano, tanti giovani, anche arrivati dal vivaio, rimasti prima di dover essere ceduti (e per tanti pure Calabria sarebbe dovuto partire 3 mesi fa), questa gestione è un unicum nel calcio italiano attualmente ed è normalissimo che le altre non riescano a replicare lo stesso modello, chi per mancanza di struttura come la Bergamasca chi perché non l'ha mai fatto con continuità, la gobba, chi perché non lo ha nelle vene, l'Inter che da sempre è una delle squadre più vecchie della Serie A e quella meno capace di lanciare i giovani arrivati dal vivaio (salvo rarissimi casi come Bastoni).


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2020)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Gazidis, questa volta alla GDS in edicola, sul Milan.
> 
> Tutte le dichiarazioni:
> 
> ...



Sempre più perfetto per fare il politico, come rivolta la frittata, sale sul carro e fa il trasformista è sensazionale. 
Molti parlamentari gli chiederanno lezioni private.

Ps. Buon Natale a Ragnarok, #MilanBLM e alla squadra femminile.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sempre più perfetto per fare il politico, come rivolta la frittata, sale sul carro e fa il trasformista è sensazionale.
> Molti parlamentari gli chiederanno lezioni private.
> 
> Ps. Buon Natale a Ragnarok, #MilanBLM e alla squadra femminile.



a proposito di Ragnarok..forse me lo sono perso io ,ma la domanda sul suo eventuale ingaggio la fanno a tutti tranne che al diretto interessato Gazidis..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Dicembre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a proposito di Ragnarok..forse me lo sono perso io ,ma la domanda sul suo eventuale ingaggio la fanno a tutti tranne che al diretto interessato Gazidis..



Sì ovvio, sono tutte interviste concordate a tavolino. Sta facendo il giro, è partito dai media internazionali.

Come PR comunque va benissimo, è giusto riportare in auge il nome del Milan nel mondo in questo momento di gloria, e lui il portavoce lo fa bene, parla bene.
Ma faccia solo questo, per carità, lasci perdere tutto il resto.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il mancato raggiungimento del quarto posto (che personalmente a meno di cataclismi reputo impossibile, ora abbiamo una media punti da 2,4 punti a partita, se anche calassimo, da qui a fine campionato, a 1,9 punti a partita [cioè una media che, se tenuta da inizio anno, su una proiezione di 38 partite darebbe 72 punti], chiuderemmo con 79 punti, che sarebbe il record mondiale di sempre per il quarto posto, qualora arrivassimo quarti a 79, in coabitazione col quarto posto dell’Arsenal del 2013/2014. E notare che passare da una media punti come quella attuale, cioè da 2,4, la stessa media punti che teniamo dal post-lockdown, a una media di 1,9, significherebbe avere un crollo totale, eh, ma totale. Eppure, nonostante ciò, faremmo quasi 80 punti) sarebbe una catastrofe, oltre che sportiva, anche economica, perché nel 2021 arriverà l’SA da parte della UEFA.
> 
> Ci rendiamo conto di cosa significherebbe sottostare all’SA SENZA i ricavi della Champions e SENZA gli sponsor maggiorati (che con la Champions arriverebbero, e infatti i ricavi della CL e gli sponsor ci permetteranno di rinforzare la squadra nonostante l’SA)? Ce ne rendiamo conto, visto che ora che siamo si senza CL, ma anche senza SA, siamo senza budget?
> 
> ...



Ahahah "L'otite" è una chicca che solo AcMilan poteva regalare XD
Mi fai spaccare dalle risate coi tuoi nomignoli


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ahahah "L'otite" è una chicca che solo AcMilan poteva regalare XD
> Mi fai spaccare dalle risate coi tuoi nomignoli


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Dicembre 2020)

Sam ha scritto:


> Secondo me siamo, e mi metto tranquillamente anch'io in mezzo, un po' troppo duri nei confronti di Gazidis ed Elliott.
> 
> Hanno sicuramente commesso degli errori e alcune loro politiche sono state a dir poco discutibili. Però secondo me la volontà di far bene c'è.
> Siamo tutti esseri umani, e tutti possiamo sbagliare nelle scelte. Certo, un dirigente si presume abbia anche capacità di valutare le prospettive future prima ancora che esse si verifichino, ma l'abbaglio lo può prendere chiunque. Non è che nell'epoca del grande Milan abbiamo solo fatto scelte top.
> ...



ma com'è possibile che ci siano ancora tifosi che difendono l'operato sciagurato di mirabelli-fessone? impazzisco.
Hanno speso 240 mln di euro e in tutto questo devo leggere ah ma hanno portato kessie e calhanoglu. Ma stic..... ne dovevano portare 5 di questi. Invece per colpa di questa gestione folle, adesso siamo con le pezze e con il mirino puntato della uefa. Donnarumma a 6 mln non lo spaccerei come vanto. Detto questo, Gazosa è semplicemente vergognoso, prende per i fondelli e a quanto vedo la stragrande maggioranza dei tifosi ci casca alla grande. Se non fosse ancora chiaro questo sta mettendo le mani avanti per future cessioni di nostri big. D'altronde visto che non abbiamo una proprietà, ma una fantasma che cerca di evitare le rogatorie, al momento l'unica strada sarà quella del bagno di sangue, per abbattere i costi e il disavanzo in bilancio. Probabilmente il prossimo bilancio sarà intorno ai -100/-90. Questo significa che serviranno cessioni importanti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Dicembre 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma com'è possibile che ci siano ancora tifosi che difendono l'operato sciagurato di mirabelli-fessone? impazzisco.
> Hanno speso 240 mln di euro e in tutto questo devo leggere ah ma hanno portato kessie e calhanoglu. Ma stic..... ne dovevano portare 5 di questi. Invece per colpa di questa gestione folle, adesso siamo con le pezze e con il mirino puntato della uefa. Donnarumma a 6 mln non lo spaccerei come vanto. Detto questo, Gazosa è semplicemente vergognoso, prende per i fondelli e a quanto vedo la stragrande maggioranza dei tifosi ci casca alla grande. Se non fosse ancora chiaro questo sta mettendo le mani avanti per future cessioni di nostri big. D'altronde visto che non abbiamo una proprietà, ma una fantasma che cerca di evitare le rogatorie, al momento l'unica strada sarà quella del bagno di sangue, per abbattere i costi e il disavanzo in bilancio. Probabilmente il prossimo bilancio sarà intorno ai -100/-90. Questo significa che serviranno cessioni importanti.



I costi sono stati già abbattuti e il bilancio, al netto del Covid, a detta della società stessa era molto migliorato.

Tu sai bene cosa penso di questa proprietà, ma che vadano a fare cessioni di big quando non le hanno fatte nemmeno nel 2019 a Champions fallita (e quest’anno per fallire la CL dovremmo cominciare ad andare al ritmo del Milan di Inzaghi o Sinisa, cosa che sinceramente mi farebbe pensare ad un autosabotaggio, visto il livello di questi ragazzi) non lo credo proprio. Nessuno andrebbe a distruggere questa squadra.

Le cessioni importanti ci sarebbero senza Champions, come scrivevo all’inizio di questo topic, perché dovremmo fronteggiare l’SA e farlo senza i ricavi CL sarebbe un dramma, ma coi ricavi CL sarà gestibilissimo e potremo anche continuare a rinforzare gradualmente la squadra.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A parte lo sponsor, sbaglio o non ci sono nemmeno vincoli coi giovani??
> Ecco, visto che abbiamo in società gente che di calcio ne capisce perchè non andiamo a prendere i migliori under 18, 17 , 16?
> Quello che fanno city, chelsea, bayern ,real, giusto per capirci.
> Ma quelli buoni eh, quelli che costano e che sono già riconosciuti come i più forti tra i coetanei e che spiccano a mondiali ed europei di categoria.



I campionati giovanili sono fermi da ottobre. Nel 2020 hanno giocato circa 2 mesi. 
Non mi pare il momento giusto per investire nel settore giovanile. Li prendi per farli stare sul divano a giocare alla play, in pratica.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> I campionati giovanili sono fermi da ottobre. Nel 2020 hanno giocato circa 2 mesi.
> Non mi pare il momento giusto per investire nel settore giovanile. Li prendi per farli stare sul divano a giocare alla play, in pratica.



Non che prima del Covid si fossero svenati per il settore giovanile, eh. Così come non credo che lo faranno dopo. Poi magari mi smentiranno e metteranno su una Masia milanese e milanista e oltre a ciò compreranno i Kylian Mbappè a quindici anni, per carità, tutto può essere.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Sam ha scritto:


> Secondo me siamo, e mi metto tranquillamente anch'io in mezzo, un po' troppo duri nei confronti di Gazidis ed Elliott.
> 
> Hanno sicuramente commesso degli errori e alcune loro politiche sono state a dir poco discutibili. Però secondo me la volontà di far bene c'è.
> Siamo tutti esseri umani, e tutti possiamo sbagliare nelle scelte. Certo, un dirigente si presume abbia anche capacità di valutare le prospettive future prima ancora che esse si verifichino, ma l'abbaglio lo può prendere chiunque. Non è che nell'epoca del grande Milan abbiamo solo fatto scelte top.
> ...



Senza andare troppo indietro, che la rinascita del Milan sarebbe stata travagliata era da mettere in preventivo. 
A partire dai passaggi di proprietà che sono stati loschi a dir poco. Tutt'oggi non chiariti. 

Negli anni sono stati fatti tanti tanti errori, a mio parere dovuti ad una mentalità sbagliata oltre a tanta tantissima intollerabile incompetenza.

Ma è anche indiscutibile che altre cose siano state fatte bene se oggi siamo dove siamo.

È stato un percorso massacrante nel deserto e nella giungla ma almeno ora siamo, almeno sembra da tutti gli indizi, sulla strada giusta.

Chiaro che in tutto questo Gazidis e Elliott entrino nelle colpe e nei meriti, essendo l'AD e proprietà.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non che prima del Covid si fossero svenati per il settore giovanile, eh. Così come non credo che lo faranno dopo. Poi magari mi smentiranno e metteranno su una Masia milanese e milanista e oltre a ciò compreranno i Kylian Mbappè a quindici anni, per carità, tutto può essere.



Ti ho già risposto altre volte, a meno che tu non segua i campionati Giovanissimi e Allievi del Milan non capisco in base a cosa tu possa criticare.

Il settore giovanile si fa bene in silenzio non certo sbandierando ai quattro venti l'ingaggio di un promettente ragazzino di 12 anni, anche fosse il caso.

Il fatto che tu non ne sappia nulla non significa che loro stiano facendo nulla. Tra l'altro, da quello che sappiamo, Maldini era sempre molto presente prima del covid, sembra che il settore giovanile sia un suo pallino.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ti ho già risposto altre volte, a meno che tu non segua i campionati Giovanissimi e Allievi del Milan non capisco in base a cosa tu possa criticare.



Dai, vedremo i fatti pure lì, Lineker. Io la mia idea ce l’ho, spero ovviamente che venga smentita, ma fare investimenti a fondo perduto sul settore giovanile e su ragazzi di 15 anni tra i più forti del mondo sarebbe appunto una strategia a fondo perduto, a differenza di quella dello stadio (stadio che per noi è assolutamente cruciale eh, per fortuna qui gli interessi del Milan e della proprietà coincidono; stadio che permetterebbe loro una plusvalenza assolutamente enorme al momento della rivendita ), e non ce li vedo proprio ad attuarla.

Mica stiamo parlando di novelli Rizzoli, eh.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dai, vedremo i fatti pure lì, Lineker. Io la mia idea ce l’ho, spero ovviamente che venga smentita, ma fare investimenti a fondo perduto sul settore giovanile e su ragazzi di 15 anni tra i più forti del mondo sarebbe appunto una strategia a fondo perduto, a differenza di quella dello stadio (stadio che per noi è assolutamente cruciale eh, per fortuna qui gli interessi del Milan e della proprietà coincidono; stadio che permetterebbe loro una plusvalenza assolutamente enorme al momento della rivendita ), e non ce li vedo proprio ad attuarla.
> 
> Mica stiamo parlando di novelli Rizzoli, eh.



Va bene, rispetto la tua idea, ma come capisci bene anche tu è basata proprio sul nulla.
Non ne hai la minima idea di quello che stiano facendo a livello giovanile.
Potrebbero anche averli presi i migliori ragazzi del mondo, che ne sai.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Va bene, rispetto la tua idea, ma come capisci bene anche tu è basata proprio sul nulla.
> Non ne hai la minima idea di quello che stiano facendo a livello giovanile.
> Potrebbero anche averli presi i migliori ragazzi del mondo, che ne sai.



È basata più che altro sulle strategie dei fondi avvoltoi, ma si, magari mi sorprenderanno, vediamo.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> I campionati giovanili sono fermi da ottobre. Nel 2020 hanno giocato circa 2 mesi.
> Non mi pare il momento giusto per investire nel settore giovanile. Li prendi per farli stare sul divano a giocare alla play, in pratica.



Si vabbè, questa te la potevi evitare.
Facciamo come Mirabelli ora che dice che non trova lavoro per colpa del covid?


----------

